# Thank You And Sorry For Today



## RoSsIkId (26/5/14)

@Rowan Francis, @SVS1000 and tannie thank you for the help today with the 2 noob vapers i brought in to get some gear. I can really hose them down, make them wash hair and try dress them up nicely but cant take them anywhere.

Than you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

Sounds interesting......... was this like taking small kids shopping? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RoSsIkId (26/5/14)

Worse. But they spent the money so im happy. And with them taking all the time in the world i nearly walked out there with alot more than i wanted to

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RezaD (26/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> @Rowan Francis, @SVS1000 and tannie thank you for the help today with the 2 noob vapers i brought in to get some gear. I can really hose them down, make them wash hair and try dress them up nicely but cant take them anywhere.
> 
> Than you


Say what????????????????


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> I can really hose them down, make them wash hair and try dress them up nicely but cant take them anywhere.



Not sure if you are describing @Rowan Francis or someone else?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

Rowan most probably had his skirt on and the "laaities" called him TANNIE

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

johan said:


> Rowan most probably had his skirt on and the "laaities" called him TANNIE


We need to convince @Rowan Francis to wear a kilt to the next Vape Meet!

I will sponsor him a haggis if he does it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/5/14)

I could convinced to wear the kilt but certainly not for a hagis . You will need to find something a tad on the sweet side ..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> I could convinced to wear the kilt but certainly not for a hagis . You will need to find something a tad on the sweet side ..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Blood pudding?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> We need to convince @Rowan Francis to wear a kilt to the next Vape Meet!
> 
> I will sponsor him a haggis if he does it



hes shown up at vape king in a kilt before so...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> hes shown up at vape king in a kilt before so...



Pics, or seriously, it never happened


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/5/14)

devdev said:


> Pics, or seriously, it never happened



dont have pics sadly but it did really happen - just before he went back to Zim


----------



## devdev (26/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> dont have pics sadly but it did really happen - just before he went back to Zim


No Stroods! Come ON!


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

Never happed.!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> dont have pics sadly but it did really happen - just before he went back to Zim



Yip I can witness to that... I was there that day


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/5/14)

I will find a pic .. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

